# HONDURAN ROSE BURL SET



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*UPFOR SALE IN TIME FOR X-MAS IS THIS SET OF HONDURAN ROSEWOOD BURL SET ,MAGNUM AND HSB NOT MUCH TO SAY ABOUT THESE ,THE COLOR AND FIGURE IS OFF THE CHART.THE SET IS PRICED AT $140 AND CAN BE TUNED ANYWAY YOU LIKE.POSTAGE IS $2.75 CHECK OR PAY-PAL WILL PUT THESE UNDER YOUR TREE IN TIME FOR X-MAS*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*



*







*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Some real beauties. Honduras Rosewood is some of my favorite wook. The burl is amazing stuff.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful !


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*THIS SET IS SOLD*

* THANKS FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS *


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh....those are beautiful!


----------

